# Call of Duty: World at War



## Drshahid2006 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, I bought Call of Duty: World at War some 1 year back and was running nicely on my Dell XPS. I had to re-instal it recently but doesnt work anymore. T he window that pops up say 
"The version of this file is not compatible with the version of windows you are running. Ckeck your system information to see whether u need an x86 (32 bit) or x64 (64) bit version of the programme and then contact the software publisher."
I wonder if this game worked so well earlier, why not now when system settins and config are same

Win 7 home premium 64 bit
Intel core i5
RAM 4gb
hard drive 650 gb
Nvedia graphics 1gb


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The old system was 32 bit Windows XP?

Try running it in compatibility mode for XP SP3 with admin privileges.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

COD World At War works on my 7 Ultimate 64 bit so I have no idea why it's not working for you. Try unistalling the game completly and then install.


----------



## Drshahid2006 (Jan 14, 2012)

wrench97 said:


> The old system was 32 bit Windows XP?
> 
> Try running it in compatibility mode for XP SP3 with admin privileges.
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html


----------



## Drshahid2006 (Jan 14, 2012)

No I am using same Dell XPS for last 1.5 years.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does it name the file?


----------



## Drshahid2006 (Jan 14, 2012)

@ wrench97...............Thanks
Now it says ......................Fastfile for zone 'code_post_gfx' is corrupt or unreadable.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Hit Start in the search box type/paste code_post_gfx.ff if one shows up rename it to code_post_gfx.old

If it does show up in the search list Search for mssmp3.asi and rename it mssmp3.old

See if the game will start if not you'll have to uninstall use Revo Uninstaller to get all the bits and pieces and reinstall.


----------

